

How HipChat scales to 1 Billion Messages - lukashed
http://blog.hipchat.com/2013/10/16/how-hipchat-scales-to-1-billion-messages/

======
alexdevkar
Given that hipchat groups are completely separate from one another—meaning no
shared data—it seems that there are natural ways to shard the various
datastores. There is no theoretical reason why comments from one group need to
be placed in the same search index as comments from another group. Sharding of
course brings lots of challenges.

